# Bj's box joint jig



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

After much frustration using the OP box joint jig, I decided to "pilfer" Bj's box joint jig and make one. If you have the three OP jigs, this jig will enable you to make your joints fool-proof and perfect.
Steveo


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It's a good one Stevo, several have made it. BJ shares all of his jigs ...lucky us!

Corey


----------

